# Will Passport Office issue PCC without letter from DIAC?



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I am planning to apply for 176 SS visa in Feb 2012 and am waiting for the state sponsorship .Hopefully will get it in a few weeks.
In the meantime I wanna get the PCC to save time.

I was under the impression that filling up the required forms is enough to get the PCC from India.But I read somewhere that the passport office will not issue me PCC without a letter from DIAC which states the purpose of doing this PCC. Is this rite? Does this mean that front-loading of PCC is not possible?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes , all you need it 2 sets of PCC form , 2 sets of personal particulars form and original passport and last but not the least 500 / - Rs 
Let me know if you do not have these forms I can email you those . Quick google search may also help 
Thanks,
Ajay


lifeisgood said:


> I am planning to apply for 176 SS visa in Feb 2012 and am waiting for the state sponsorship .Hopefully will get it in a few weeks.
> In the meantime I wanna get the PCC to save time.
> 
> I was under the impression that filling up the required forms is enough to get the PCC from India.But I read somewhere that the passport office will not issue me PCC without a letter from DIAC which states the purpose of doing this PCC. Is this rite? Does this mean that front-loading of PCC is not possible?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Yes , all you need it 2 sets of PCC form , 2 sets of personal particulars form and original passport and last but not the least 500 / - Rs
> Let me know if you do not have these forms I can email you those . Quick google search may also help
> Thanks,
> Ajay


yeah man..Rs 500 is more important than everything else..
100 mein se 80 beimaan phir bhi mera Bharat Mahaan..

So I dont need any letter from DIAC stating the purpose of this PCC rite?
sent you my email id..

thanks 

Nicky


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

Its not about money but procedure. You can get PCC without Visa documentation .


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jshara said:


> Its not about money but procedure. You can get PCC without Visa documentation .


thanks for clearing up the doubt ..
I heard from a few of my friends that the State Passport Office (Ahmedabad,Gujarat) does not issue PCC without proof from DIAC.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> thanks for clearing up the doubt ..
> I heard from a few of my friends that the State Passport Office (Ahmedabad,Gujarat) does not issue PCC without proof from DIAC.


Unless its specified in the regional passport office website they can't ask. Just a self written request letter mentioning the need of the PCC for XXX country would do. Once issued you will get a stamp on your passport mentioning PCC is issued for the XXX country.

Good Luck.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Unless its specified in the regional passport office website they can't ask. Just a self written request letter mentioning the need of the PCC for XXX country would do. Once issued you will get a stamp on your passport mentioning PCC is issued for the XXX country.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


thanks Maddy..


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

HI AJAY , 

i have applied for pcc from australia for INDIA and it has come back saying that my passport is damaged and I need to have a new passport then only would issue me PCC . when , actually my passport is as new as a fresh one .

However , I have asked my parents to apply from INDIA and sent it to me .
Is this method of getting PCC is correct ? 

Or i should present my passport and then get it issued .
Iam doing this so that there is no delay in my process .

thanks in advance please reply !.


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

I need PCC for me and my wife. 

Do i need to fill forms for both of us ?
Wife's passport(hyd) address is different from my address in passport(bang) . is it ok?
I have added her name in my passport? what are the other documents i have to carry ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

As far as Gujarat passport office is concerned; spouse's name is mandatory in your passport..if you dont have it then PCC will not be issued..I am not sure if this is the same case in Banglore or not...
you will need to fill out separate forms for both of you....


----------



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I went to Indian Regional Passport Office today to apply for my PCC (Police Clearance Certificate). But they are requesting for PCC Requisition Letter from Australian Immigration on letter head. 
I don't have that letter. They are not ready to issue PCC until I produce this letter to them.

How to apply for PCC Requisition Letter from Australian Immigration? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Neeraj Saksena


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

saksenan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to Indian Regional Passport Office today to apply for my PCC (Police Clearance Certificate). But they are requesting for PCC Requisition Letter from Australian Immigration on letter head.
> I don't have that letter. They are not ready to issue PCC until I produce this letter to them.
> ...


Which place(city) is that passport office located? 

Are you in India or not? 
Plz let us know


----------



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

This is for Ahmedabad, Gujarat location (RPO)


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

saksenan said:


> This is for Ahmedabad, Gujarat location (RPO)


I m not sure abt Ahmedabad..


----------



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

When does DIAC send an email requesting Police Clearance Certificate? Does this happen at the last stage of visa application processing?

If they do send the email, should we be waiting for their mail and then get the PCC done? Is there a way to ask DIAC to provide the requisition letter for Police Clearance Certificate which can be produced at Regional Passport Office, Ahmedabad for the issuance of PCC?


----------

